# I seem to have misplaced my Like button (symbol)



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The symbol that shows you like a post has suddenly vanished, any help to restore it would be appreciated.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

It appears to be a VOTE UP & VOTE DOWN option now and is displayed as REPUTATION. Once you cast your vote, you can't change it.

TAPATALK still shows it as a THUMBS UP.

I've seen other sites use Rating Systems for threads, but they hid who voted. The fact that you can see who voted negatively on a post will likely make members second guess if they want to vote down a post.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I pushed the up arrow on your response, I hope that meant I liked it. Thanks for your help


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

@Tag It did give me a positive reputation. But since I don't care for your tone, I'm giving you an arrow down, just to see what happens. :naughty:

I gave you a thumbs up on Tapatalk to balance it out. This is going to get confusing.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

It's not working properly though. My post shows a GREEN 1 for your vote.

When I voted on yours and Marco as well, it shows 0. When I click on the 0, it shows the up and down votes. Maybe it needs to time out, but it's not up to the minute.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for your help, have a great day


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm wondering if the "0" is because there is 1 UP and 1 DOWN and maybe it shows a counter total?

Can someone give my post #5 above a DOWN VOTE.


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

I didn't mean to confuse the issue with my up vote, was just mousing over trying to figure it all out and I guess I inadvertently clicked it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

brucered said:


> I'm wondering if the "0" is because there is 1 UP and 1 DOWN and maybe it shows a counter total?
> 
> Can someone give my post #5 above a DOWN VOTE.


Done


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

@treefork Thanks.

So it does appear to work. It shows what the total the +/- rating is. My post has 2 Ups and 1 Down, so shows 1 in GREEN

@Marco, for that mistake...you also get a - DOWN vote from me. anic:

For real confusion, wait until you give a +1 UP to a post, it gets edited 180* and now appears you are in favor of it and in reality are against. The way things have been going lately with some edited and removed posts/threads, it's bound to happen.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

If it ain't broke don't fix it...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Marco. said:


> I didn't mean to confuse the issue with my up vote, was just mousing over trying to figure it all out and I guess I inadvertently clicked it.


I just hit up arrow for Marco to negate the down vote . It worked .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Does anyone note that with this new system they don't get a notification alert of the vote ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyone ?


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

treefork said:


> Anyone ?


Yes, I noticed that. When I go to my profile I notice I got a few likes, but don't know where they came from unless I go back to my posts, which is a little cumbersome.


----------

